

POLL: What computer do you use for programming? - azizali

Recently we had a poll on what programming language we you use. Now I want to know what computer do hackers use?
======
TheSmoke
I have a retina macbook pro for my own development and have a macbook air at
work.

------
NAFV_P
A dirty, smelly black Toshiba Satellite C660D.

------
iajrz
dell workstation, HP notebook

